# 12 l7 in dodge dakota



## felonyfast383 (Nov 1, 2009)

well i got a 12 l7 ordered the other day and got a box from my buddy that some one build it seems ok. my question is how well should it perform im more of an spl guy .here are the measurements on the box 17 deep 20 tall 31 long and the port is 2 tall 18 wide 18 deep it run on the back side exiting out the end and is behind the sub it also has 45s in it. it seams like the box they sell at sonicelectronixs but modified. i guess well its goin in a 95 dakota extended cab and roughly how should i mount the box any help would be nice . i might still build a box . o and i have a planet audio 2250 to push it its a lil over kill but its what i have since some one stole my 2 10w7s


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

the jl's probably will have put out more power and sound better, but if the box is solid then that l7 wont sound too bad. the 45 degree angle piece will help it sound better so thats good to hear. any idea what the tuning is?


----------



## felonyfast383 (Nov 1, 2009)

not a clue i was thikin about sayin screw it i got the stuff to build a good box ive been kinda lookin at box plans was thinkin 4.5 cube box at 35hz but not exactly sure what my l7 would like or what i need for my truck to work together


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Do the modeling for yourself, every L7 I've ever modeled has needed an ungodly amount of airspace both ported and sealed. Unless of course you enjoy the "one note wonder" effect. Please say you don't.

You can model up the box you have there and check its response beforehand, which can help you decide between modifying the box further, or just chucking it.


----------

